# 63 impala



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

all primed up






frame is all done


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:wave: Welcome to LIL...


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks sneekyG


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

welcome! the 63's off to a good start, I like that blue. do you have any pics of your builds before your 2yr break?


----------



## corky (Nov 23, 2011)

welcome bro the frame looks great


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:welcome back to the hobbie!! good start on the tre


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

welcome to LIL


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone feels good to be back. I still have a 61 RAG from back in the day but I son got a hold of it and went all down hill from there Lol .


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

i decided to chop the top off thanks to sneekyg909


----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes Victor, welcome back!

It's looks like you altered the hardtop windshield frame to be more like the vert? Looks pretty good.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 404521
> i decided to chop the top off thanks to sneekyg909


:thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

next step will be the paint on sunday lets see how it comes out


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 404521
> i decided to chop the top off thanks to sneekyg909



great start bro.:thumbsup::thumbsup: wecome.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

LIKE EVERYONE SAID WELCOME, KEEP THEM PICS COMING!! FRAME LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 404521
> i decided to chop the top off thanks to sneekyg909


gotta love a vert tre! welcome to LIL bro!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

just finished the paint next will be the chrome molding more pic coming soon


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Clean


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

D


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

_*BLUE MAGIC *_


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 410375
> View attachment 410376
> View attachment 410377
> D
> View attachment 410378


Thats looking good victor :thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks cesar.....I'm working on the chassis right now


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Keep up the good work bro!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

63 FRAME LOCKED UP


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## sandcast (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice. Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks sandcast its coming along little by little but its getting there but might lower the front a little i think its to high


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

true 13's by jevries big difference on size


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

Look nice Vic. really diggin the color.


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Bbuilder


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 418797
> View attachment 418798
> View attachment 418799
> View attachment 418800


:naughty:


----------



## Edric08 (Mar 16, 2008)

looks nice bro


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks edric


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wat kit is this based of and werd u get the convertible boot


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 410375
> View attachment 410376
> View attachment 410377
> D
> View attachment 410378


.


clean ride bro.:thumbsup:.....


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking Great. Nothing like a rag top


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Wat kit is this based of and werd u get the convertible boot


 the kit is from a revell California wheels the convertible boot is from the hobby shop


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

ShowRodFreak said:


> Looking Great. Nothing like a rag top


 thanks...yeah a rag changes the game a whole difference level


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wat brand is it made from?


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Wat brand is it made from?Oh and also di


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

And also did the susspension parts come with it?


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

It's from a revell brand.... No I got it from another 63 from a donk it same brand


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Ok thanks


 are you building anything right now


----------



## sQuEAkz (Sep 23, 2009)

good looking build bro... nice clean work up in dizzz bitch!!!


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Ok thanks


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

My badd for that. Umm im building a 1950 chevy and 60's charger. I would make my own topic for my builds but have trouble postin them threw my phone


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sQuEAkz said:


> good looking build bro... nice clean work up in dizzz bitch!!!


 THANKS SQUEAKZ I appreciate you taking the time and checking it out


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> My badd for that. Umm im building a 1950 chevy and 60's charger. I would make my own topic for my builds but have trouble postin them threw my phone


 yeah me to so I just take the pictures with my phone send them to my email and load them thru my computer


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thats looking clean victor...:thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Cesar its almost there


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

UPDATE PIC WITH THE BACK BUMPER ON JUST NEEDS THE BOOT AND MIRRORS.....


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 430312
> UPDATE PIC WITH THE BACK BUMPER ON JUST NEEDS THE BOOT AND MIRRORS.....


clean tre


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

TINGOS said:


> clean tre


Thanks Tingos


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

GOT A BOOT FROM A 61 BUT HAD TO MODIFY AND STRETCH THE BOOT OUT


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

63 ALL DONE....FIRST TIME I HAD TO MODIFY A BOOT I GUESS IT WILL DO. I USED A 61 TO FIT


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

came out clean, nice color!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

VICTOR0509 said:


> 63 ALL DONE....FIRST TIME I HAD TO MODIFY A BOOT I GUESS IT WILL DO. I USED A 61 TO FIT
> View attachment 438577


came out looking great !! nice job ! boot looks good.


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks i appreciate you guys taking the time to check it out. ill be posting my new ride i just got first impala


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nicely built... Traditional look...


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:looks sick!!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

MY NEW RIDE


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice deuce....


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks compton64


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> 63 ALL DONE....FIRST TIME I HAD TO MODIFY A BOOT I GUESS IT WILL DO. I USED A 61 TO FIT
> View attachment 438577


L( . )( . )KS DOPE VIC...:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 438622
> MY NEW RIDE



:wow: :run: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude that pimp man. Nice ride.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> 63 ALL DONE....FIRST TIME I HAD TO MODIFY A BOOT I GUESS IT WILL DO. I USED A 61 TO FIT
> View attachment 438577


Dude that's nice man. Great job on it.


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

sneekyg909 said:


> L( . )( . )KS DOPE VIC...:thumbsup:


 thanks cesar soon we will be dippen in it


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude that pimp man. Nice ride.


thanks bro


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

_*That '63 is...










*_


----------



## 64 Manny (Jul 13, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> 63 FRAME LOCKED UP
> View attachment 411103




What color did you use for the chrome look?


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

NEW PROJECT IM GOING TO START DEUCE RAG. ITS GOING TO BE A REPLICA ON MY REAL RIDE


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB (Jan 23, 2008)

i see you I like a nice 62 but love them 62 rags cant wait to see the 62 but the 63 looks good i need 1 now


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

63 came out clean. Cant wait to see the 62 finished


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> i see you I like a nice 62 but love them 62 rags cant wait to see the 62 but the 63 looks good i need 1 now


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

BeginnerBuilder said:


> 63 came out clean. Cant wait to see the 62 finished


 THANKS... ILL BE STARTING IT IN A FEW DAYS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice builds!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

THANKS DARKSIDE


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

MOTOR ALL PRIMED UP






LOOKING PRETTY GOOD






OIL PAN AND WATER PUMP PAINTED


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

That color looks good victor...:thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks cesar


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work in here your 62 rag is clean


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks rollindeep408


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

your 63 came out real nice homie can't wait to see the duece's :thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

thats dre the duece is coming pretty good just painted the motor today


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

got to do some sanding before the primer


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

SOME DETAIL ON THE BOLTS


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

something new i tried BMF on the valve covers motor is 95% done


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

color looks pretty good. i had the body painted but it got a drip on it :banghead:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice color homie


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

darkside customs said:


> Nice color homie


 x2 looks good


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

rollin yota28 said:


> x2 looks good


 THANKS DARKSIDE AND ROLLIN


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

OK FINALLY GOT THE PAINT RIGHT


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Lookin good.... Traditional color rite there!! Never gets old


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Compton1964 said:


> Lookin good.... Traditional color rite there!! Never gets old


 Thanks Compton thats the color im going to do my real 62 rag. The model is going to be a replica of my ride


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

nice bro color is close to mine lol


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

LopezCustoms said:


> nice bro color is close to mine lol


OH YEAH THE COLOR IS CLOSE. I WAS LOOKING FOR SOME SKIRTS DID YOU MAKE THOSE


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

yea i made mine best to do is get the 61 vert skirts and shape them up to 62 or buy resin ones


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

COOL THANKS


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

no prob homie im diggin that vert! ill be poppin in here time to time


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

shes coming along the driver side is almost done. after the chrome the clear will be next. more pic coming soon






those 13's look real nice


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 619038
> shes coming along the driver side is almost done. after the chrome the clear will be next. more pic coming soon
> View attachment 619039
> those 13's look real nice



:h5: Thats looking good Victor...:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

HELL YA:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks cesar, and BigMoney


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

NICE WORK !!!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> NICE WORK !!!


THANKS DRE


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

clear is all done damn it looks wet.


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

looks CLEANNN!!!!


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

dat's out of a can bro:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yeah all can


----------



## BigMoneyTexas (Feb 17, 2010)

:nicoderm::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Clean Build homie.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

sweet vert


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

machio said:


> Clean Build homie.


Thanks machio


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> sweet vert


Thanks its almost there next will be the emblems


----------



## djart81 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sick work Vic!! Shits tight!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks djart for taking the time to check it out.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

any progress? :drama:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

customcoupe68 said:


> any progress? :drama:


I BEEN LAGGING ON IT. I BEEN LOOKING FOR PARTS FOR MY REAL 62 RAG BUT I SHOULD BE WORKING ON THE INTERIOR THIS WEEK


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

MY LATEST PIC OF THE 62 SORRY FOR THE DELAY


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

hell yeah bro, clean work! those 13's are fresh!


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> hell yeah bro, clean work! those 13's are fresh!


RIIITE! Pegasus or no? BTW dem valve stems_ r whats missing on all da rims AGREE? Oyea...cool paint job dude!


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 678554
> View attachment 678555
> MY LATEST PIC OF THE 62 SORRY FOR THE DELAY


 looking good bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks kingofthetrailerpark, yeah those 13's are sick


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

lowrod said:


> RIIITE! Pegasus or no? BTW dem valve stems_ r whats missing on all da rims AGREE? Oyea...cool paint job dude!


yeah valve stems would be perfect,


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

warsr67 said:


> looking good bro.:thumbsup:


 thanks warsr67 almost done


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

PUTTING ON SOME DETAIL


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey victor, im loving the build bro..........that color goes exactly right.........keep it up bro


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Hey victor, im loving the build bro..........that color goes exactly right.........keep it up bro


Thanks noanoaenterprise


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

Btw, what brand rims r those, if u dont mind me asking


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin good homie


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'62 is coming along real nice, Victor. KUTGW.


----------



## weedfiend (Jul 5, 2013)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Btw, what brand rims r those, if u dont mind me asking


X2


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

They look like jevries wheels


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

noanoaenterprise said:


> Btw, what brand rims r those, if u dont mind me asking


THEY ARE TRUE 13's by jevries


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


> lookin good homie


thanks pina's LRM almost there


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

bugs-one said:


> '62 is coming along real nice, Victor. KUTGW.


yeah it is the little stuff is real tuff thanks for taking the time to check it out


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

damn putting on that impala sign was not easy but i got it just right.......uffin:


----------



## noanoaenterprise (Jan 25, 2013)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 737385
> damn putting on that impala sign was not easy but i got it just right.......uffin:


i know how that feels bro....lol


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

clean builds!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

pancho1969 said:


> clean builds!! :thumbsup:


 thanks pancho1969


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 619038
> shes coming along the driver side is almost done. after the chrome the clear will be next. more pic coming soon
> View attachment 619039
> those 13's look real nice


 looking awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

warsr67 said:


> looking awesome :thumbsup:


Thanks warsr67


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

finally found the color for the interior


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:Nice colors


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

COAST2COAST said:


> :thumbsup:Nice colors


thanks coast2coast i went thru a gang of colors looking for the right one.


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

hell yeah!


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

_*got some interior work done today *_


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Lookin good:nicoderm:


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Deecee (Dec 8, 2012)

VICTOR0509 said:


> View attachment 1014217
> View attachment 1014225
> View attachment 1014233
> View attachment 1014241
> ...


Very sweet and tidy Impala man, top job. :thumbsup:


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark (Jul 6, 2013)

well done. that's perfect.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

kingofthetrailerpark said:


> well done. that's perfect.


X2....beautiful:thumbsup:


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:tears: Im so proud...


----------



## Big Hollywood (May 17, 2010)

Incredible Victor - great detail, and those 13's make a HUGE difference. That color combo is going to be beautiful in your 1:1 rag.


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Came out clean, homie.


----------



## impalaish63 (Jun 4, 2012)

Where did you get those rims please let me know


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

Deecee said:


> Very sweet and tidy Impala man, top job. :thumbsup:


thanks deedee



kingofthetrailerpark said:


> well done. that's perfect.


thanks kingofthetrailerpark 



COAST2COAST said:


> X2....beautiful:thumbsup:


thank you coast2coast 



sneekyg909 said:


> :tears: Im so proud...


lol thanks cesar for all your help and tips 



Big Hollywood said:


> Incredible Victor - great detail, and those 13's make a HUGE difference. That color combo is going to be beautiful in your 1:1 rag.


thanks big hollywood yeah those 13's are sick 



bugs-one said:


> Came out clean, homie.


thanks bugs-one 



impalaish63 said:


> Where did you get those rims please let me know


i got them from jevries he has a thread on here check him out


----------



## VICTOR0509 (Nov 17, 2011)

NEW MODEL IM GOING TO START IN A FEW DAYS 65 RAG....ITS A RAG WORLD


----------

